# Steeing Wheel Remote control for Concert II â€" advice needed



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

Steering wheel remote control for Concert II headunit â€" advice needed.

Possible use of the Blaupunkt RC10 remote control?

HISTORY

Ever since Iâ€™ve had a TT from 2005 Iâ€™ve wanted to fit a steering wheel remote control for the Concert II headunit. I know I could buy an aftermarket headunit, but when putting my audio together I always wanted to keep the Concert II. I have my Concert II driving an external Alpine amp and Alpine speakers via the Concertâ€™s preouts (which in a BOSE system go to the BOSE amplifer). I also have a SONY CDX-T70MX MP3 Changer connected to it using Waks advice page info.

My TTs have been/are 2003 and 2006 so are both can-bus cars.

INPUTS INTO A CONCERT II

This is a photo of the sticker showing the outputs of the Concert II, (its upside down so you can compare it with the pin layout drawing below).










Apart from what is obvious there is much more information about what each pin on the connectors do on this website.

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/63403.phtml

So basically PIN 11 on this photo is the remote control steering wheel input if a TT had such an input, (like a A3, A4 & A6 I guess).










Refering to the pin numbering on the above photo above hopefully you can see from this photo that there is no input wire on my TT to pins 11, 8, & 9 on the centre of the main 20 pin plug.










When I got my new (to me) Mk1 TT a couple of months ago I took it to my dealer so they could configure the Concert II headunit to

â€˜Audi A6 with BOSE â€˜

using the information on waks excellent â€˜how tosâ€™ below. Without going into it too much detail it makes my particular system sound better in a TT ( I had already experimented with the same audio system in my previous TT).

http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomradio.htm

Whilst the dealer was reconfiguring my Concert II I asked him to code the number â€˜6â€™ for the 5th digit position which would hopefully make the input for the MFS (multifunction steering wheel) active as well as the CD autochanger). I hoped this would allow the Concert II to accept input from a steering wheel controler on the PIN 11 highlighted above.

OK so in theory the Concert II would now accept an input from the multifunction steering wheel on PIN 11 if it was now hooked up to say an Audi A4 for example.

I then wondered if there is anyway I could replicate this input. THIS IS WHERE I NEED YOUR IDEAS â€" even if there is no answer.

REMOTE CONTROL FOR THE CONCERT II

One idea I had:

My Concert II is designed by Grundig in Germany. The inputs into the rear of the unit are exactly the same as those found in other headunits by other German manufacturers like Becker and Blaupunkt. The multi-pin plug I already use to get RCA outputs from the Concert II preouts is a Blaupunkt item

Here is the back of a Becker - http://www.selfmadehifi.de/hifi/becker.jpg
Compare it to the sticker from the back of the Concert II above.

I did find this Balupunkt steering wheel control, the RC10, it fastens to the steering wheel and transmits to a remote receiver which fastend to the dash and the wire from it plugs into the back of the headunit (a Blaupunkt - most are compatible).

http://www.bluespot.co.uk/stock/rc10.asp

I spoke to Blaupunkt today about the wires that come out of the receiver and go into the headunit. There are 2 phone mute wires (I am ignoring those for now), a ground, a switched 12v (which can both be obtained from the back of the Concert II) and a control wire (which could be connected to PN 11). This reference below is very technical but the first part explains well how the RC10 works and how it generates an input on 1 wire which can control all the functions of a headunit.

http://www.project54.unh.edu/Reference/ ... cument.PDF

I know the chances of this control ouput from the RC10 being compatible with the input into the Concert II for MFS (multifunction steering wheel) are probably nil,

BUT WHAT DO YOU THINK?

I have also found this below (look down the page to Part reference: BPREM621145 - Audi A4 factory fitted remote control adaptors):

http://www.bluespot.co.uk/install/show_model.asp?id=16

which shows it being installed like this (when you click â€˜Click here for additional fitting informationâ€™ )










I take if from this that output from an A4 steering wheel (which would have gone into the back of a Concert II headunit) will not go straight into the back of a Balupunkt headunit without this adapter (which is common sense), so by the same token the output from the Blaupukt RC-10 will not go straight into the back of a Concert II headunit.

Is there any way this box can be made to work in reverse!!!? To take in the output from the RC10 and output something that would control the Concert II?

Sorry this is so long itâ€™s the result of literally years of musing.

Any ideas would be gratefully accepted!


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

Please excuse the bump of this. It will need someone with a techie eye to look at it, if we had a separate ICE section it would not be necessary (i have suggested that in the past....  )

Perhaps if there was successful conclusion it might be something of use to people.


----------



## danstt (Jan 1, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but what is so special about the concert II headunit?
There's plenty of aftermarket headunits that you can have the steering controls with that would sound better than the original headunit....you're wasting your time IMO.....sorry :?


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the comment, i love it when a job comes together.

There's nothing special about the Concert II headunit. Its just what I like, and what I have and what I decided to keep, its the headunit that Audi intended to be in the car. Its also what a lot of other TT owners have for one reason or another. So if anything was available it might be something that one of those other owners may want also, or they may not, its like any mod. I guess its like saying why modify your suspension or engine on the TT just sell it and buy a different car. But we like our TTs and we keep them, I like the Concert II, everyone is different I guess.

Anyway at least your post gave my idea a bump so thanks very much.


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

Maybe you can/want to place a TT MKII steering in you're TT?
That steering wheel looks/feels better and has the radio buttons that you possibly can use!
(Don't know if the RNS-E units use the same remote wire as the Concert II)


----------

